# Our great topic started 4 months today.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Anniversary ladies. I for one have learned so much and so eggcited we are going strong. Love all the newbies commenting and the posts. Do not forget to tell all your friends we are here. Enjoy this as much as I do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I, too, and learning so much and enjoying the company!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love it here!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> I love it here!


It does feel different here, and I do post on other threads.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> It does feel different here, and I do post on other threads.


Thanks ladies. It is different here. We are the best.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love this section. I spend 90% of my time here


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Thanks ladies. It is different here. We are the best.


 :sm24: I'll pay that. :sm24:


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I usually zip right on down to Let's talk Spinning, Weaving and Dyeing and go back and read the rest! ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

And thank you for starting it! I have learned a lot about spinning.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I love this section. I have been weaving for three years and have just started spinning - due to inspiration from this thread.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I am a total newbie and love reading all the post.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

One hopes that the "moths" are Bombyx morii.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for adding this section. I have learned a lot.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I love this section. I spend 90% of my time here


Me, too. I now just skim the other sections but love this section the most.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I have a question about selling items on this section. I read the rules but no mention of selling patterns like books or magazines. Is it allowed? Why I ask is that I ended up buying a ladies craft stuff and being a total newbie to weaving ( my MIL gave me her table loom) I ended up with a ton of weaving magazines more patterns than I could ever make in two life times. Thank you to anyone here who can answer this.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You can sell your patterns or magazine as long as they have to do with spinning, weaving or dyeing. No more then 3 posts a day. They all must be in excellent condition.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

desireeross said:


> I love this section. I spend 90% of my time here


Me too!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply mama most are weaving magazines called Weaver's and Threads. Threads I will most likely post on the other area as it has knitting and crochet in them. I ended up with about 100 magazine's and like I said there is no way I could ever make everything. Between all my craft outlets I need to start to be more selective on what I will really make.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm so happy I found this forum! There just isn't anyone locally to talk about my craft with.
I'm hoping since I found this forum, I will stay off Facebook! I spend much too much time on FB!! ☹️


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Rhonda61 said:


> I'm so happy I found this forum! There just isn't anyone locally to talk about my craft with.
> I'm hoping since I found this forum, I will stay off Facebook! I spend much too much time on FB!! ☹️


Amen to that


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

A joyful place to be! Thanks again!


----------

